# Ft. Pickens



## Homesick (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello all. Vacationing on P'cola Beach through the weekend. Hoping to catch a few bull reds while here. Is Ft. Pickens a good place to target this time of year? I grew up here but moved away (unfortunately) about 11 years ago. I can remember catching big reds in the pass but can't remember when. Thanks for any advice you can give!


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Any place to get a bait in the water is a good place to fish! Pickens will hold reds


----------



## Jesse Fillingame (Dec 28, 2013)

*bull reds*

well if your going pickings anyway why not walk to the point myself i thank you would better luck good luck


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

You may try toll beach bridge to Pensacola Beach at night.


----------



## Homesick (Jun 11, 2014)

Tried the point yesterday and no luck. However, it was a perfect weather day and the beach made me remember why I loved growing up in Pensacola and why this will be our retirement home. Got to spend a day with two of my boys showing them why this is such a great place. Fish or no fish, it was a great day. Next time...


----------

